# Mill lighting



## skylane (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is an led lite set up for your mill, comes from China with free shipping, works great.


----------



## davidh (Mar 19, 2014)

you forget to say $$$$$?  and from where.  my goodness, it looks like it;d be bright enuf to blind a fella


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Terry,
You got this setup on your mill? 
Can we see any pics of it in action?

Cheers Phil


----------



## kizmit99 (Mar 19, 2014)

I found what looks like the same thing on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-LED-Adju...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53faac3334

$24 shipped.  The add copy mentions a working distance of 2-6", and one of the pics in the add makes it look like it really doesn't put out much light...  Would be interested in hearing if anyone has tried this particular unit on a mill, and how it worked for them...


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 19, 2014)

Make sure you check the size.  It's listed as max 60mm which is less than 2 3/8".  Too small to fit the quill on my mill.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a similar one on my ZX-25 mill. $20 at Princess Auto, when they have them.

Actually, it's the second one. Make sure you add safety wires to keep the light from falling when you're getting into a heavy cut. The first light fell off, then got wrapped around the cutter. The switch (different than the one in the picture) got torn off the wires and flew across the room. Didn't see it again for some months.

Safety wires on the replacement do the trick.


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gentlemen;
Light is measured in "Footcandles".

When considering this unit, apply the same thought to the output value.


----------



## skylane (Mar 20, 2014)

The lite pictured was on ebay, I will take a picture and send it as soon as I can, it is very bright. I have the G1005 Grizzly mill.
Terry


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 20, 2014)

rdhem2 said:


> Gentlemen;
> Light is measured in "Footcandles".
> 
> When considering this unit, apply the same thought to the output value.



Illumination is measured in footcandles.  Light output is measured in lumens.  These guys have given us the output of their fixture as 210 candelas, which is a measure of intensity.  It depends on the geometry, but this probably amounts to about 500 lumens, which is 1/3 the output of a 23W CFL.  How many footcandles this delivers to your work depends on how far away it is.  I should think it would be pretty bright mounted on the spindle of a mill.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 21, 2014)

Hawkeye said:


> I have a similar one on my ZX-25 mill. $20 at Princess Auto, when they have them.
> 
> Actually, it's the second one. Make sure you add safety wires to keep the light from falling when you're getting into a heavy cut. The first light fell off, then got wrapped around the cutter. The switch (different than the one in the picture) got torn off the wires and flew across the room. Didn't see it again for some months.
> 
> Safety wires on the replacement do the trick.



So I take it you felt this was bright enough to warrant replacement when the first died. That speaks volumes to me. I like as much light as I can get. I will look into one of these. Anyone else like theirs in use?


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 21, 2014)

Lee,

Have you seen this thread:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=9538

See Iron Man's post #20 with a link to something that will better fit your Bridgeport.  I think I'm going to try one on my Rockwell.

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 21, 2014)

Good link, Steve! On the second page Xalky links halos with an outfit offering different sizes. He also shows a nice halo build. These lights are way cool! I'll be needing one someday.


----------

